# Are traps gay?



## ZeCommissar (Apr 20, 2017)

I don't actually know if this is a "deep thought" but I am being serious.

If a guy has a sex change, and you have sex with them KNOWING they they used to be a guy, is it gay?

Is looking at shemales gay?

These are the questions that must be answered


----------



## offendatron (Apr 20, 2017)

I think when it comes to stuff like that, gay is very semantic. If you're having sex or are attracted to a post-op transexual who passes very well and didn't have their nu-pussy botched, I don't think that's gay at all. Although, you are still technically having sex with a man. 

It really comes down to splitting hairs at that point. You're obviously in it for the femininity and the female sex parts, but there are still (at least) two Y chromosomes between you.

Looking at trap porn is gay. Nothing wrong with being gay, but nigga u gay as fuk if u lookin at that


----------



## bigboyatbigboydotcom (Apr 20, 2017)

traps aren't gay


----------



## Mimic (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm gay, but I don't think that counts.

Seriously though looking at trap porn isn't gay.  What is gay is if it later makes you like the same sex, but that's not inherent to the trap.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes. Fucking a trap is even gayer than fucking a regular man.


----------



## m0rnutz (Apr 20, 2017)

offendatron said:


> Looking at trap porn is gay. Nothing wrong with being gay, but nigga u gay as fuk if u lookin at that


What if it's POV trap porn, and you can't tell they have a dong because they're fucking doggy?

If gay implies man with man, but they've transitioned into a woman, wouldn't it be transgay? Would a girl with a trans male be transbian?


----------



## offendatron (Apr 21, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> What if it's POV trap porn, and you can't tell they have a dong because they're fucking doggy?



Hmm, I suppose that's something like a quantum trap. You are both gay and not gay until you observe the penis.



m0rnutz said:


> If gay implies man with man, but they've transitioned into a woman, wouldn't it be transgay? Would a girl with a trans male be transbian?



That's an intriguing line of thought, but damn does it make my head hurt pretty quickly. So, a cis man and a transwoman is transgay, and a cis woman and a transman is transbian. I assume two transmen together would just be gay, but what if they were both under the impression the other was cis and preferred it that way? Two transwomen?

It'd be interesting to enter these terms into the Tumblr lexicon after fleshing them out some more. They have no consideration for transgays and transbians.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Apr 21, 2017)

offendatron said:


> Hmm, I suppose that's something like a quantum trap. You are both gay and not gay until you observe the penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schrodinger's Trap?


----------



## nier (Apr 21, 2017)

offendatron said:


> So, a cis man and a transwoman is transgay, and a cis woman and a transman is transbian. I assume two transmen together would just be gay, but what if they were both under the impression the other was cis and preferred it that way? Two transwomen?



"Transbian" is actually a term for trans women (male to female) who like women, often associated with autogynephilia. (Likewise if a trans man dates a cis man, it's just gay.)

And my two cents about the original question- if we agree that trap means crossdressing and not actual transsexuality, when you're searching for trap porn you know it's going to be guy on guy action, even if one's wearing a dress. So doesn't that mean you just like crossdressing guys? Which is... gay?


----------



## BT 075 (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes of course they are gay. If anyone who owns, or at one point owned a penis turns you on, this makes you by definition not 100% straight. In a way it's more faggy then being turned on by a regular manly man, because at least if that's what you're into, you're being honest with yourself. Being into traps and arguing that it's straight, is just pathetic. Like you got two dudes banging, but one of them wears a skirt so it's suddenly straight? Lol gtfo with that bullshit. It's just a coping mechanism for latent homosexuals.


----------



## DuskEngine (Apr 21, 2017)

offendatron said:


> I think when it comes to stuff like that, gay is very semantic. If you're having sex or are attracted to a post-op transexual who passes very well and didn't have their nu-pussy botched, I don't think that's gay at all. Although, you are still technically having sex with a man.
> 
> It really comes down to splitting hairs at that point. You're obviously in it for the femininity and the female sex parts, but there are still (at least) two Y chromosomes between you.
> 
> Looking at trap porn is gay. Nothing wrong with being gay, but nigga u gay as fuk if u lookin at that





Lackadaisy said:


> Yes. Fucking a trap is even gayer than fucking a regular man.



shut the fuck up


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 21, 2017)

Everything is gay.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Apr 21, 2017)

Are futas gay? :autism:


----------



## Calooby (Apr 21, 2017)

If it has an ass, I should fuck it. The rules are simple.


----------



## Foltest (Apr 21, 2017)

Bob's Fries said:


> Are futas gay? :autism:


no. They are pure and honest!


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 21, 2017)

Bob's Fries said:


> Are futas gay? :autism:



OPs are gay.


----------



## millais (Apr 21, 2017)

gay and unrealistic


----------



## Joan Nyan (Apr 21, 2017)

Some traps are gay and some aren't. If you're a man and you like them that is gay though.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Apr 21, 2017)

Bob's Fries said:


> Are futas gay? :autism:



depends on boob size


----------



## Caddchef (Apr 21, 2017)

Only when their balls touch.


----------



## dacote (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes it is 100% full gay


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 21, 2017)

It's gay, but that's not bad.
Have sex with who you want, people, as long as they're not underage or can't consent.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm curious why a commissar asks this kind of question.

Someone needs a purification.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Apr 21, 2017)

Satan said:


> Yes of course they are gay. If anyone who owns, or at one point owned a penis turns you on, this makes you by definition not 100% straight. In a way it's more faggy then being turned on by a regular manly man, because at least if that's what you're into, you're being honest with yourself. Being into traps and arguing that it's straight, is just pathetic. Like you got two dudes banging, but one of them wears a skirt so it's suddenly straight? Lol gtfo with that bullshit. It's just a coping mechanism for latent homosexuals.


I'd say it's (borderline) bisexuality - these people are attracted to and/or willing to bang someone who is specifically very feminine. Unlike most actual homosexuals, the absolute majority of traр lovers are not into manly men.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Apr 22, 2017)

I expected this thread to get only 5 replies and die 

what the fuck guys calm the autism down.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 22, 2017)

bigboyatbigboydotcom said:


> traps aren't gay


----------



## Hodor (Apr 22, 2017)

Traps are super gay, fam.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 22, 2017)

ZeCommissar said:


> calm the autism down.


>being on kiwi farms
>telling users not to be autistic


----------



## Jason Genova (Apr 22, 2017)

honestly believing that traps are gay is the most illogical shit in the world

Holding this view is a sign of very low sapience

It's like claiming that if you look at porn you must be attracted to computer monitors or paper. If it looks like a girl and you are attracted to it you're not experiencing homosexual attraction.
If being attracted to this is "gay" then fuck you srs.


Spoiler


----------



## Lazuli (Apr 22, 2017)

Sorry this thread man... oh god.... this is too good...


 

So what if you ask a girl to wear a strapon and do you in the ass, is that gay? I think thats the _real_ question.  The stuff you find Philosophy majors do their PhD on.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Apr 22, 2017)

Imo, sex is a spectrum and so are our actions. I would argue a completely straight man with zero attraction for men wouldnt be attracted to traps. Even really well passing post-op ones. So theres an element, however light, of homosexuality. But at the same time I dont necessarily think that makes you gay or even bisexual. If you just like traps because its some more ass and tits and another hole, you're still straight generally speaking. 

If you like traps because you like their *ahem* parts and/or want to bottom for one, you're bisexual in my book. I never really got trying to classify that as heterosexuality because the person who did it has a dress and a wig.

TL;DR: Yeah Kinda sorta. But I wouldn't worry about classifying yourself as gay or bi too much.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 22, 2017)

Lazuli said:


> So what if you ask a girl to wear a strapon and do you in the ass, is that gay?



No, but it is as close as you can get.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Apr 22, 2017)

I look at this way, if they act like a gay man before and after transition they're gay. If they act like a straight man before and after transition, they're probably autistic or have some sort of learning disability.
Either way, most are gay, but very few of them are not gay.


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 22, 2017)

duh


----------



## HY 140 (Apr 22, 2017)

why did you need to make a thread about this if the answer is yes


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Apr 22, 2017)

They may not be gay but you sure are.


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Apr 23, 2017)

It's gayer than gay sex with two regular men tbh fam


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 23, 2017)

PostRegretStressDisorder said:


> It's gayer than gay sex with two regular men tbh fam


Tbf two men sexing isn't gay if there's a girl watching.... But it's always gay if a trap is involved.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 23, 2017)

Traps are the least gay thing imaginable. Heterosexual sex involves a man _and_ a woman ; traps have a penis _and_ boobies.

Traps are basically heterosexuality personified.


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Apr 23, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Tbf two men sexing isn't gay if there's a girl watching.... But it's always gay if a trap is involved.


The only way it couldn't be gay with the trap is if the trap was hung upside down on a post awaiting to be sacrificed to Kek.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 23, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Traps are the least gay thing imaginable. Heterosexual sex involves a man _and_ a woman ; traps have a penis _and_ boobies.



When you think of it, boobies are really just chest penises.

 I mean, they shoot milk...


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Apr 23, 2017)

Can't really say it's gay if it looks like a girl. 

The real question is, would they be lesbians if a girl decided to hook up with a female-passing trap?


----------



## millais (Apr 23, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> When you think of it, boobies are really just chest penises.
> 
> I mean, they shoot tard cum...


that is a good observation. the nipples also harden and become erect under conditions of arousal, analogous to the pnis as well


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 23, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> When you think of it, boobies are really just chest penises.



If it can't hit my prostate it's not a real penis.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Apr 23, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> traps have a penis _and_ boobies.


Traps don't have boobies, if they have boobies they're trannies. True traps don't use hormones or surgeries or anything.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 23, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Traps don't have boobies, if they have boobies they're trannies. True traps don't use hormones or surgeries or anything.



If traps don't have boobs they're not a trap, they're a big sharpened stake in plain view with a giant neon sign saying "DANGER : BIG SHARPENED STAKE DON'T STEP ON IT".


----------



## Sunflower Overseer (Apr 23, 2017)

Not until you know they have a dick.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 23, 2017)

Sunflower Overseer said:


> Not until you know they have a dick.



The moment you see a trap and think that's kind of hot you're gay.  You just don't know it until you see it.


----------



## Sunflower Overseer (Apr 23, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> The moment you see a trap and think that's kind of hot you're gay.  You just don't know it until you see it.
> 
> View attachment 209981


I think it is kind the purpose of a "trap" though, you are not caught until you fell for it.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 23, 2017)

PostRegretStressDisorder said:


> The only way it couldn't be gay with the trap is if the trap was hung upside down on a post awaiting to be sacrificed to Kek.



Kek loves Traps.


----------



## Manah (Apr 24, 2017)

Boning a dude so hard he becomes a lady is the most hetero thing possible, imo.


----------



## Warden Cross (Apr 25, 2017)

I mean, if it's the dick you're attracted to, that's pretty gay. But if you like what you see from the waist-up, then I wouldn't say that's gay. If you're attracted to _all _of the trap, then that might count as bi.
It all depends on whether the dick is a positive for you, really.


----------



## Deadwaste (Oct 2, 2017)

when i looked this up, i thought the word filter would've effected this

somehow, it hasnt

but the posts here though? another story


----------



## admiral (Oct 2, 2017)

If you suck their trannydick, its gay.


----------



## Nien Nunb (Oct 2, 2017)

fucking a trap _is _gay, but fucking a trap is farthest from being the most gay thing you could do. on a scale from one to ten, fucking a trap is a 6. being a trap and fucking a trap isn't _that _gay, but trap related activity is still gay

that said, i'd fuck a trap


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Oct 2, 2017)

Traps are diet gay.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 2, 2017)

Nien Nunb said:


> fucking a hot girl I wanna rape _is _gay, but fucking a hot girl I wanna rape is farthest from being the most gay thing you could do. on a scale from one to ten, fucking a hot girl I wanna rape is a 6. being a hot girl I wanna rape and fucking a hot girl I wanna rape isn't _that _gay, but hot girl I wanna rape related activity is still gay
> 
> that said, i'd fuck a hot girl I wanna rape


I love the new filter.


----------



## Eggplant (Oct 2, 2017)

Yes, now fuck off you degenerate.


----------



## regedit (Oct 3, 2017)

tbh everyone should stop being such huge faggots about it and just do their own thing


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 3, 2017)

Corrugated Daffodils said:


> Traps are diet gay.



Diet anything sucks.  Just be gay, you fag.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Oct 3, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Diet anything sucks.  Just be gay, you fag.



Well Diet coke is for faggots and traps are the Diet Coke of the gay world so if you like traps that makes you a double faggot.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 3, 2017)

Corrugated Daffodils said:


> Well Diet coke is for faggots and traps are the Diet Coke of the gay world so if you like traps that makes you a double faggot.



What about Coke Zero and hash browns?


----------



## LoneCasshew (Oct 3, 2017)

People are (generally speaking) attracted to traps in part because they have a dick. No matter how you slice it, that's at least a little bit gay. They may have a female form, but you know there's a dick there, and if you're specifically fetishizing traps rather than just women, that means you like the fact that traps have dicks.
So its gay.


----------



## Hui (Oct 3, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> What about BIG, BLACK DICK and BIG, BLACK DICK?


Double nigger


----------



## Manah (Oct 3, 2017)

Are traps gay for women too?


----------



## Duke Nukem (Oct 4, 2017)

What if you're attracted to a woman, and then find out she has a penis and testicles, but still are attracted? Does that make you gay, or at least bi?

That being said, a lot of people who say they wouldn't date or sleep with a trap, probably would. Nothing wrong with it if that's what you're into.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 4, 2017)

Traps aren't gay but people who fap to them or argue about whether they're gay are enormous faggots.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Oct 4, 2017)

Duke Nukem said:


> What if you're attracted to a woman, and then find out she has a penis and testicles, but still are attracted? Does that make you gay, or at least bi?
> 
> That being said, a lot of people who say they wouldn't date or sleep with a hot girl I wanna rape, probably would. Nothing wrong with it if that's what you're into.



Just say "I want to preface this by saying I like the idea of fucking traps" and be done with it


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 5, 2017)

If traps aren't gay then I'm not gay. Anyone who says traps aren't gay, let that sink in. Are you really comfortable defining sexuality in such a way that would make John fucking Nyan a hetero?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 5, 2017)

You're gay if this isn't your philosophy


----------



## Marco Fucko (Sep 27, 2019)

If you are Male and have intercourse with a Trap, are you homosexual?
If you are Female and have intercourse with a Trap, are you heterosexual?
Are Traps transsexuals? Should they be addressed as the gender they appear as or their biological sex?


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Sep 27, 2019)

If you don't like traps you are gay


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Sep 27, 2019)

It's actually worse than being a regular homo.


----------



## Babyspackle (Sep 27, 2019)

Also, if you have ever been attracted to a Trap you are homosex


----------



## Flake452 (Sep 27, 2019)

If you have to ask this question then you are gay.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 27, 2019)

Yes.
You're like, half a gay, maybe.
No.


----------



## Neozeonian (Sep 27, 2019)

Babyspackle said:


> Also, if you have ever been attracted to a Trap you are homosex



That makes no sense whatever.


----------



## Clop (Sep 27, 2019)

If you just use him as a +1 to make everyone jelly at the party you're straight. If you tap the trap you're gay.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 27, 2019)

No.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Sep 27, 2019)

If they exclusively fuck guys then yes


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Sep 27, 2019)

Traps are gay and you're gay for liking them, faggots.


----------



## Soap Sniffer (Sep 29, 2019)

Liking traps is quite gay indeed, and shames your father, your ancestors, your nation, and your religion.

However, we can at least attempt qualify the different levels of it. I submit to you that, both being known to all that such lusts be within the realm of the gay, carnal interactions with the pre-op is ever less shameful than probing the flesh of the post-op. Which is worse, sticking your giggle-spoon into a butthole, or into a decrepit dungeon gashed open at the irreverant hands of man, a poor monument to a once proud tower?

At imminent entry of which port does one's apprehension swell to reckoning?When is resolve felled by dread?
I think you know the answer.

Putting your dick into the mutilated remains of another dick is fucking disgusting and damn near necrophilia. It turns out there are some scenarios where the dick actually really does make it better. It is gayer, yes, but sometimes even that is the higher dignity when beheld abreast to other things.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Sep 29, 2019)

expectation:




reality:



conclusion: extremely gay


----------



## The Ghost Of George Floyd (Sep 29, 2019)

Having sex with another man is a homosexual act but if they really look female then your attraction to them is a normal and heterosexual one so that doesn't make you gay. 
If you like penis and penis turns you on then that's pretty gay but if it's more about the thrill and you just don't really give a shit about penis then that's fine.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 30, 2019)

Kaede Did Nothing Wrong said:


> expectation:
> View attachment 952845
> reality:
> View attachment 952847
> conclusion: extremely gay



Tr*p does not refer to Tr**ns.


----------



## Atatata (Oct 1, 2019)

People always ask if they're gay, but nobody asks if they're gay enough.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Oct 2, 2019)

The 'subby healer slut' in games is a meme only having traction because it normalizes bad healers. It's the most demanding job and has the most potential for someone to stand out, as you focus on players instead of scripted enemies, and as such can call out bad players or mechanics. Instead, it's funny and quirky to be bad cus _shitty healer meme_.

Traps being gay is the exact same. It has brought a 'quirky' edge to a debate literally just about dudes being sissies. You could ask so many questions like 'why', but they don't have to deal with that because it's funny-haha to bring this shit up. You could be a fat dude on your knees getting poisonous loads in the local public bathrooms, and when your friends find out and beat you up, it'd still defuse the reality of the situation by going 'but it's not gay xD'.

It's another shitty meme dealing with sexuality because people are too afraid to admit they may not just be a straightie for thicc womyns.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Oct 8, 2019)

Yes


----------



## The best and greatest (Oct 8, 2019)

Cactus Wings said:


> The 'subby healer slut' in games is a meme only having traction because it normalizes bad healers. It's the most demanding job and has the most potential for someone to stand out, as you focus on players instead of scripted enemies, and as such can call out bad players or mechanics. Instead, it's funny and quirky to be bad cus _shitty healer meme_.
> 
> Traps being gay is the exact same. It has brought a 'quirky' edge to a debate literally just about dudes being sissies. You could ask so many questions like 'why', but they don't have to deal with that because it's funny-haha to bring this shit up. You could be a fat dude on your knees getting poisonous loads in the local public bathrooms, and when your friends find out and beat you up, it'd still defuse the reality of the situation by going 'but it's not gay xD'.
> 
> It's another shitty meme dealing with sexuality because people are too afraid to admit they may not just be a straightie for thicc womyns.


Traps are gay because "Trap" implies that the person is trying to lure a person of the same sex by appearing as a member of the opposite one. You would only do this if you were gay.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Oct 8, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Oct 8, 2019)

Soap Sniffer said:


> Putting your dick into the mutilated remains of another dick is fucking disgusting and damn near necrophilia. It turns out there are some scenarios where the dick actually really does make it better. It is gayer, yes, but sometimes even that is the higher dignity when beheld abreast to other things.



But traps still have their dicks


----------

